
Decentralized-Cloud IPFS file transfer - alexsicart
https://decentralized.cloud/
======
WhiteOwlLion
Without the uploader hosting the file, how quickly will the files be
available? You almost have to run an IPFS node locally to guarantee
availability long-term?

